# [mise a jour] depclean pas sympa (resolu)

## Poussin

Bonsoir,

J'ai entrepris un petit nettoyage de mon system. Un bon coup de emerge -uavDN world && revdep-rebuild && emerge --depclean

Mais voilà, au reboot, plein de probleme. Slim (mon "xdm") refuse le login (faild to execute command login). Je vais voir dans les logs:

```

slim: pam_authentication(): User not known to the underlying authentication module

/usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/poussin/.Xauthority

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

```

Là je me dis:"comment ça tu ne trouves pas xterm etc..." Ben non, le depclean a tout viré. Pourtant, dites moi si je me trompe, s'ils ont été installé initialement, c'est bien en dépendance de quelque chose? Du coup, pourquoi il les vire?Last edited by Poussin on Thu Mar 25, 2010 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Peut-être qu'il étaient effectivement une dépendance de quelque chose et qu'ils ne le sont plus..

Perso j'ai pas xterm d'installé.

----------

## guilc

Ceux là furent un temps des dépendances de xorg. Mais ne le sont plus.

Quel est le Wm que tu lances via ton SLIM ? Le problème vient plutôt de là

----------

## Poussin

Je lance fluxbox. En fait je viens d'identifier une partie du problème: Le flag Use minimal pour x11-aapps/xinit.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il n'est pas présent dans emerge --info, ce "minimal" qu'est-ce qu'il vient faire là...

accessoirement, sur mon portable, il y a bien xterm installé, de meme que xclock et twm, en dépendance à xinit (et pas de minimal selectionné)

----------

## Poussin

J'ai re-emerge xinit avec -minimal. Maintenant, je n'ai plus qu'à trouver pourquoi Slim me lance twm en lieu et place de fluxbox

----------

## Poussin

On va dire que c'est résolu (même si je n'ai tjs pas compris pourquoi le script de choix de wm ne marche pas...)

----------

## boozo

'alute

si jamais, peut-être quelques pistes à verifier ici

----------

